

Ask PG: did you just change the password hashes? - carterschonwald

I've noticed that this morning (for the first time ever), that I've had to re-login to hn on an already loggedin browser. Pray tell how was the password data stored previously? :)
======
jbigelow76
Not sure what's going on with you but I didn't have to login again.

------
cfwebdeveloper
Your session was probably stolen by the man in the middle :o

